# Passed ROFR through Seth Nock, TUG member and broker



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2011)

We found out a few days ago that our 250 DVC OKW points passed ROFR:
Use for 2011 included, $48 per point, we pay closing and did not reimburse seller for 2011 fees.  Closing very soon, probably within one week.  So excited to own these points and feel we got a bargain through Seth.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah!  I love OKW.
That was a very good deal.  
Now you can rent those points and exchange in.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nah, I want to try to use them for VGC, and for Aulani.  

We also see airfare so much cheaper on weekdays, so we can book full weeks through RCI and then match up some nice airfare deals and still stay at DVC.  

The $100 discount on annual passes would be a nice savings too.


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 30, 2011)

*Hurray!!*

Let me be the first to say,

"Welcome Home!!"


----------



## presley (Aug 30, 2011)

Piece of advice from a VGC owner, make sure you book the very first day that you can in your 7 month window.  VGC has a very small amount of villas and getting a reservation can be difficult.  Also, the discount for Disneyland APs is only $20.   

Congrats on your purchase.  It sounds like a nice price.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the VGC advice.  I love Disneyland and hope to go Sun-Thursday only.  We are close enough to get cheap airfare to Orange County on weekdays.  I think it will be a blast to stay there.  I was thinking weekends would be difficult, but I thought weekdays might be easier.  Isn't that the case?  

Closing is in a week.  Then it will be three weeks or so until DVC recognizes us as owners.  Then we are in business.


----------



## presley (Aug 30, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Thanks for the VGC advice.  I love Disneyland and hope to go Sun-Thursday only.  We are close enough to get cheap airfare to Orange County on weekdays.  I think it will be a blast to stay there.  I was thinking weekends would be difficult, but I thought weekdays might be easier.  Isn't that the case?
> 
> Closing is in a week.  Then it will be three weeks or so until DVC recognizes us as owners.  Then we are in business.



Yes, it will be easier to get weekdays.  You will love the villas at Grand Californian.  

I haven't been to OKW, but have heard great things about it.  I am on the West Coast, so won't get to Orlando often, but OKW is on my to-do list when I do.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 30, 2011)

Congratulations!

H


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 30, 2011)

That is great news, Cindy. I hope you get lots of great vacations from it!

elaine


----------



## got4boys (Aug 30, 2011)

Congratulations. 

Welcome Home...

Love Old Key West.

You will love the reservation system. You can book as little as one day with no booking fees or reservation fees. Great for before or after the RCI exchange.

Just watch your booking windows and know when you can bank.

Peggy


----------



## logan115 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Cindy - 

Welcome to the club (literally)  

Here's an even better idea than waiting for the 7 month window.  Check around on Mouseowners, DIS, and TUG for owners that have GCV points they are looking to transfer.  You're allowed one transfer per UY, either in or out.  Get GCV points transferred into your account so that you have the ability to book before 7 months (assuming you are planning at least that far out which as a TUGGER I know you are  ).  

Then, rent out your OKW points.  You may be able to do it for even money, or it may cost you $1-$2/pt depending on what you pay for the transfer vs what you get renting your points (or you may even make $1-$2/pt :whoopie: ), but you may find that even if it costs you $2/pt to do this it might be worth it to you to be able to secure a GCV reservation.

If there aren't owners that are looking to transfer the points, there may be some that you could rent points from an accomplish the same result.

I would also call MS to find out if you are able to make any transfers in your 2011 and 2012 UY, not sure if the previous owner did any or even if that carries over to a new owner via resale, but much better to check that out now to be sure.

Chris


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Aug 31, 2011)

presley said:


> Yes, it will be easier to get weekdays.  You will love the villas at Grand Californian.
> 
> I haven't been to OKW, but have heard great things about it.  I am on the West Coast, so won't get to Orlando often, but OKW is on my to-do list when I do.



I would expect that weekdays may not be easier if you travel when kids are generaly out of school.  As you know, rooms at GCV cost fewer points on the weekdays than the weekends. Many DVC owners bargain shop.

We tried to book 3 nights in 2 studios in late June with a Thursday night arrival and could not get both units at the 7 month mark.  We called the next day and had no problem with a Friday night arrival.

Now, if you are talking about a visit in the middle of January, yes, weeknights will be easier than Frday or Saturday.  Enjoy your points-- Suzanne


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 31, 2011)

May I ask what closing costs you are charged buying through Seth? 

I would like to own a very small DVC package and have called on a few posted on other websites, but the closing costs always seem too high to justify the purchase. 

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2011)

Closing costs were $500 through Seth.  That's not bad for a large # of points.  I don't know if it's less for fewer points.  I can put the entire purchase on my CC though.  That was a huge benefit to me, with my Cap One Venture Card.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

That is a nice deal for a OKW contract! 

I have always heard good things about Seth.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 1, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Closing costs were $500 through Seth.  That's not bad for a large # of points.  I don't know if it's less for fewer points.  I can put the entire purchase on my CC though.  That was a huge benefit to me, with my Cap One Venture Card.



Thanks for the info. I should touch bases with him. 

Sheila


----------



## ajlm33 (Sep 1, 2011)

presley said:


> Also, the discount for Disneyland APs is only $20.



Interesting, as the $20 discount for a Disneyland Annual Pass is the same as  when you just renew your pass before the expiration date and you don't even have to own DVC to get the discount !


----------



## presley (Sep 1, 2011)

ajlm33 said:


> Interesting, as the $20 discount for a Disneyland Annual Pass is the same as  when you just renew your pass before the expiration date and you don't even have to own DVC to get the discount !



Yes, I just did it that way.   I was pretty disappointed that I couldn't get a better deal than I have been getting all along.


----------



## icydog (Sep 12, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We found out a few days ago that our 250 DVC OKW points passed ROFR:
> Use for 2011 included, $48 per point, we pay closing and did not reimburse seller for 2011 fees.  Closing very soon, probably within one week.  So excited to own these points and feel we got a bargain through Seth.




Congratulations Cindy!   *WELCOME HOME*!   :whoopie: 

You'll be glad to know that DVC is now ROFRing some really good OKW contracts such as yours.  That's like buying a stock low and selling high.  You got in at the right time at a fabulous price!  Again Best of Luck and CONGRATULATIONS!


----------

